

Undead labs, makers of State of Decay, employee profit sharing plan - emilioolivares
https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1hZsHMu3rGQYGAmkoideGrjXVBl5eQw9fOJly_LEWCGM

======
emilioolivares
This seems like an awesome place to work. Check out this blog post from their
CEO: [http://undeadlabs.com/2010/12/news/in-bad-times-and-in-
good-...](http://undeadlabs.com/2010/12/news/in-bad-times-and-in-good-times/).

